# Bottling



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2016)

So, my brother needs wine for Easter. This means that this Saturday we will be bottling! 

Got a crew of 7 coming. The goal is to bottle the 2014 cab/merlot barrel reserve (27 cases) and to bottle a demijohn of 2013 Riesling (6 cases). 

Once done, I plan to filter/rack my 2016 chardonnay. 

Bottling is an event. We all recognize that this marks the end of work and the beginning of enjoyment!

Since the morale of the crew is most important, I plan to run down to the Italian market for some olives, cheeses, hard meats, etc. on Friday so that we have plenty to munch on while working. 

Since we start around 9am, we also need breakfast, so I am also planning on getting a nice selection of Bagels and cream cheese. Aaaaah, bagels! One of the few perks of living in the NYC area.

Let me say again.. Lent Sucks!!!!!


----------



## Steve_M (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't forget about that little Irish thing today too!

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2016)

Although I admire the Irish (even been to Ireland twice), alas, I do not have a single drop of Irish blood in me.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 17, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Although I admire the Irish (even been to Ireland twice), alas, I do not have a single drop of Irish blood in me.



Don't feel badly, JohnT, neither did St. Patrick.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 17, 2016)

Hope you checked to see that you have enough bottles and corks!


----------



## richmke (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Since the morale of the crew is most important ...



Let them drink the wine while bottling. They won't miss the food. 

How much wine does your brother need? I'd figure out a way to skip the bottling if he needs it that soon.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 18, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Hope you checked to see that you have enough bottles and corks!



Got plenty of corks and just enough bottles.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 18, 2016)

richmke said:


> Let them drink the wine while bottling. They won't miss the food.
> 
> How much wine does your brother need? I'd figure out a way to skip the bottling if he needs it that soon.



his supply is running low and he is hosting the family for Easter...

wine accedently falling into some glasses is a Give. i learned early to NEVER let them bottle on an empty stomach.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 18, 2016)

Seven! I hope you have specific tasks for all of them. We are bottling about 70 cases tomorrow. And have three people coming. I find more than 5 and folks just get in the way.


----------



## Natrix (Mar 18, 2016)

Seems to be a busy W-E.
Because you can't drink, i'll take a sip for you on a great Quadrupel beer !
Cheers !


----------



## JohnT (Mar 18, 2016)

One to feed clean empties to the guy that fills, one to top off, one to cork, one to wash and wipe corked bottle, and two to box and case the bottles. Works quick!


----------



## Natrix (Mar 18, 2016)

No one drinking it ??


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnT said:


> One to feed clean empties to the guy that fills, one to top off, one to cork, one to wash and wipe corked bottle, and two to box and case the bottles. Works quick!



You know JohnT - I could eliminate a couple of those positions - if interested ?

But then what fun would that be ?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnT said:


> One to feed clean empties to the guy that fills, one to top off, one to cork, one to wash and wipe corked bottle, and two to box and case the bottles. Works quick!



JohnT, are we to assume that you take personal charge of "Product Evaluation and Quality Assurance?"


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2016)

Natrix said:


> No one drinking it ??



Well, we need to make sure that the wine is good! Goes without saying that they will be tasting as we go. That is, except for me....

lent sucks!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh, I don't know, John. I think we can grant a Special Dispensation in this case. After all, you are not drinking the wine for the "traditional" reasons, i.e. to enhance a meal or enjoyment. You are in reality performing a necessary service to your fellow man (and woman), thereby ensuring their safety and enjoyment. Your "drinking" of the wine would better be described as selfless humanitarianism.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2016)

Man, am I bushed....

woke up at 3am and was not going back to sleep. So, I ended up filter racking the 2015 chardonnay

This meant that I took 4 demijohns and 1 carboy and racked them into a 300 liter tank. This really gave me plenty of space to work in while bottling.

I then ran to the store for meats, cheeses, and a bunch of things to nosh on. I ended up getting back to the winery just in time for the crew to arrive.

we then bottled 22 cases of wine. Since my niece is getting married, I also corked the "wedding bottle", a 6 liter imperial bottle..

after all this, i cooked dinner (chicken parm).

I will post pictures tomorrow. Right now, i think I will take a nap.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2016)

And I am still master of my lentan vows!


----------



## Natrix (Mar 19, 2016)

You are tough, for sure !


----------



## roger80465 (Mar 19, 2016)

JohnT said:


> And I am still master of my lentan vows!



You're a better man than I. Congratulations.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2016)

As promised, here are some pictures....

The first picture is the chardonnay being filter-racked into a 300l ssvc tank. 

The 2nd and 3rd is the day's "haul".


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2016)

Also, 

I started a tradition of the "Wedding Bottle". My niece and her fiancé help out with bottling, so I filled it for them. It is a 6 liter Imperial bottle to be consumed during their wedding festivities. 

I had to hand craft the cork out of a #6 cork stopper. I shaved and sanded the stopper until it was just the right diameter. I then hammered the cork in using a rubber mallet. I then used a dowel to counter-sink the cork below the lip of the bottle....

Here is the Imperial bottle (with a standard 750ml bottle next to it to show scale). The second picture shows my hand crated cork. 

Tight as a drum with no leaks!!!

Now I just need to come up with a label....


----------



## Rocky (Mar 21, 2016)

You have a great working area, JohnT. Love that press!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Rocky. We ended up corking around 22 cases.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 21, 2016)

A very busy weekend indeed.


----------

